

Facebook Removing Gmail From List Of Third Party Email Providers - Sparklin
http://techcrunch.com/2010/11/20/facebook-google-2/

======
ElbertF
Google should disable "I'm feeling lucky" for facebook.com, 80% of their users
won't be able to find the site anymore. /s

~~~
Ueland
Since Google have the motto "Dont be evil", doing that will undermine their
own motto and Google could risk that move blows back on them one way or the
other.

~~~
omaranto
How is helping people kick their facebook habit evil? Sounds down right
humanitarian to me.

------
scalyweb
Facebook,your britches are looking a bit small these days. IPO dreams sure do
lead to mediocre results.

------
alphaoverlord
They need to make a Taiwanese news animation of this drama. Better than
daytime TV.

~~~
bretthopper
More: <http://www.wired.com/magazine/2010/08/mf_appledaily/>

------
ck2
This is a bad thing?

Could they please de-list AOL as well so my computer-noob friends will stop
giving out their login to facebook?

I am tired of the creepy spam from Facebook that has learned my name and
location and harasses me to join because my friends don't realize what they
are doing.

------
w1ntermute
/Grabs another bag of popcorn and sits back to enjoy the show.

Doesn't look like this squabble is ending any time soon. Unfortunately, it
just seems like it's going to have a negative impact on both sides.

~~~
joshes
From what I can tell, the loss of functionality has been entirely on
Facebook's side to this point. Right?

~~~
mike-cardwell
The people who have lost out have been GMail users.

------
Ygor
Google and Facebook are starting to get more and more boring and annoying. I
am starting to think they are doing all of this petty fighting just to get
even more press and free marketing. Sometimes it seems like some of the
management from both companies took this fight personal and now fight for
their own pride.

Why don't we start talking more about new and interesting stuff, and leave
this two to just cool off and start working on making their services better,
instead of spinning in circles and trying to catch their own tail.

~~~
chrisbroadfoot
No one outside the industry cares about this tiff. It's hardly a PR stunt.

------
gcheong
They still have the "other e-mail service" option, I imagine they just moved
the functionality to there.

------
flowerpunk
Ah, this makes filtering people out even eaiser. Time to auto-delete
*@facebook.com

------
travisjeffery
Facebook and Google could write the book on passive aggressiveness.

------
techcrunchfan
but it appears orkut has not been removed yet.
[http://techshrimp.com/2010/11/21/facebook-list-of-third-
part...](http://techshrimp.com/2010/11/21/facebook-list-of-third-party-email-
providers-doesnt-include-gmail-now/)

------
kmfrk
Looks like mutually assured destruction.

This is hardly a zero sum game.

------
desk
how long will orkut last on the list <http://bit.ly/aXAwVT>

------
alastair
can anybody really blame facebook for not allowing export? your contact list
(with email) is basically their golden goose. if they let other services suck
this data out, their competitors only need to sign 1 person per social circle
for pretty much everyone on FB to get an invite to leave.

in the spirit of openness, it sucks, but if you owned facebook would you
welcome that risk?

~~~
IChrisI
Yes, we can blame Facebook for not allowing export of emails. Several people
on here have said that Facebook has learned their name (and some other
information) without them having an account.

If Facebook does X using other companies' data, Facebook should allow other
companies to do X using their data.

~~~
alastair
Saying they should is the easy response, and will surely receive many upvotes,
but my point was it's hard to judge them. I suspect many people here would
hesitate to open up like that if in a similar position. Facebook is a business
after all.

